# Metz 45CL-1



## ilscuro (Jan 3, 2013)

Hi all, i picked up a Metz 45CL-1 flashgun for next to nothing on Ebay, it charges and fires ok and i've hooked it up to my 400 and 600D via a hotshoe pc sync adaptor, and with some experimenting it seems to work ok, my question is, i know this flashgun is old, but do any members have any experience of using one of these flashguns?

Thanks for looking.


----------



## Mully (Jan 3, 2013)

I have one and just this minute bought one for $15 on ebay ..... they a re a work horse..... you will need a shoe adapter to use on your Nikon  I think I got my adaptor from Adorama


----------



## ilscuro (Jan 3, 2013)

What a coincidence lol, i'm using mine with a hotshoe adaptor, i've experimented in manual and auto, with good and bad results.

Let me know how you get on with yours mate.


----------



## Mully (Jan 3, 2013)

You can find the manual on line.... the one I bought on ebay not sure if it works ...no reason not to.


----------



## tirediron (Jan 3, 2013)

Got at least one of them kicking around in my MF kit; they are indeed good, strong and dependable flashes with a healthy GN.  They're best used in manual with modern bodies, as you won't get any TTL functionality, but in many cases, manual flash works better than TTL.  Grab a copy of the manual here.


----------



## timor (Jan 3, 2013)

Here is an older discussion:
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...-metz-45-cl1-cl4-thoughts-opinion-needed.html


----------



## ilscuro (Jan 3, 2013)

Thanks for the links guys


----------



## Mike_E (Jan 4, 2013)

Put it on a stand and set it to auto then set your camera to whatever aperture setting is on the flash, you'll be amazed at how consistent it is.

It may run a little 'hot or cold' (plus or minus the exact f number, and it has to be in range) but it will stay that way.  I dislike the term 'Pro' used in photography (pro gear is gear that makes you money) but if there was ever a piece of kit that deserved the title a Metz flash is it.


----------



## Mully (Jan 4, 2013)

This flash was the wedding photographer standard for years.


----------

